# Back to lookin pretty



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just saw a C60 on the cover of Bicycling mag. and was so very happy to see Colnago returning to some of the old paint styles like on my C50. In my opinion the C59's were just ugly and plain looking. I didn't read the article so maybe the paint schemes are only on custom builds, regardless the bike pictured on the cover is as pretty as I could ever hope for. I want it.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes the C59s are so darned ugly.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

beauty !


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

nismosr said:


> beauty !


Thank you!


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes I was disappointed to see the monochrome white frames so prevalent. IMO, they nailed it with the Art Deco styles, but overstepped a little with the Leonardo DaVinci, F16's etc.

Kudos though to the revival of the Saronni red on the MXL.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

My new C59.....and first time Campy user. Thanks for the advice bottecchia....Just picked it up today. I plan to ride it a few weeks before cutting the steerer tube.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Toona said:


> View attachment 312924
> My new C59.....and first time Campy user. Thanks for the advice bottecchia....Just picked it up today. I plan to ride it a few weeks before cutting the steerer tube.
> View attachment 312922
> View attachment 312923


Toona, that's a beautiful bike! The color scheme is fantastic. You did well. Thank you for sharing. May you enjoy many miles of happy and safe riding!

We now need a ride report.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Gorgeous bike! That needs a Team Italia azurra jersey to go with.


----------

